# Worms ( Nightcrawlers )



## agea

still had some live night crawlers after fishing so i feed my 3 rhoms..they seem to like it? is this bad nutrition for them?


----------



## MPG

Nope people here do it all the time.


----------



## balluupnetme

i feed my fish nightcrawlers, mealworms, superworms, and crickets


----------



## BRUNER247

There's another thread not more than a week old & even still on 1st page. Worms are probably the best food you can feed.


----------



## agea

thanks everyone...as long as they continue to like it and if its not bad for them i will continue to feed them it..the small rhom really love it and the black..but the diamond was spoked by the movements at first but eventually ate it...prob cause i just picked him up 3 weeks ago.....tnx again


----------



## BRUNER247

Variety, more foods the better


----------



## amazonjungle

my p's love worms and they're great for them


----------



## Piranha_man

The only thing I don't like is when they're "packaged" in that newspaper pulp crap.
The worms' bodies fill up with newspaper and then end up in the water and piranhas' bellies.

Best to take the worms out of that and put them into a container with some moss or something for 24 hours prior to feeding.


----------



## amazonjungle

Piranha_man said:


> The only thing I don't like is when they're "packaged" in that newspaper pulp crap.
> The worms' bodies fill up with newspaper and then end up in the water and piranhas' bellies.
> 
> Best to take the worms out of that and put them into a container with some moss or something for 24 hours prior to feeding.


yeah I see that crap sometimes.

what I do is strain the worms poo and guts out lol. its messy but it helps with water quality. they never void everything themselves when put under the tap


----------



## CyberGenetics

I feed my p's worms all the time. I like to put them in water first cause it makes them "poop" the soil (or newspaper as already said) out. I also feed crickets


----------



## Da' Manster!

bloodworms (the expensive large kind) and Nightcrawlers are one of the best foods for piranha!...







...They've always been staples in my piranhas diet!..


----------



## TRIG

amazonjungle said:


> yeah I see that crap sometimes.
> 
> what I do is strain the worms poo and guts out lol. its messy but it helps with water quality. they never void everything themselves when put under the tap


What do you do? squeeze the thing like a tube of toothpaste? lol


----------



## amazonjungle

TRIG said:


> yeah I see that crap sometimes.
> 
> what I do is strain the worms poo and guts out lol. its messy but it helps with water quality. they never void everything themselves when put under the tap


What do you do? squeeze the thing like a tube of toothpaste? lol
[/quote]

oui oui!!

it FRIGGEN WORKS!!!!!

just wash the worm then squeese it JUSt like toothpaste. gets all the crap out.

I can post a video if you like.

it really works lol.


----------



## CyberGenetics

amazonjungle said:


> yeah I see that crap sometimes.
> 
> what I do is strain the worms poo and guts out lol. its messy but it helps with water quality. they never void everything themselves when put under the tap


What do you do? squeeze the thing like a tube of toothpaste? lol
[/quote]

oui oui!!

it FRIGGEN WORKS!!!!!

just wash the worm then squeese it JUSt like toothpaste. gets all the crap out.

I can post a video if you like.

it really works lol.
[/quote]

LOL it actually does work









I just feel horibal doing it


----------



## FoxSanjuro

Just fed nightcrawlers to my Ps for the first time, I put it one and they just kind of looked at me lol, eventually i guess they got pissed and killed it and kept eating it. I put in another on and it buggered off under a rock. I guess they saw it cause they actually dug after it and got it too. I fed them a third on and they ate him happily!


----------



## BigOleNutz

I've fed my piranha crawlers quite a bit. One mistake a made though, was feeding them dyed worms. They were dyed green to be more attractive as fish bait but it made my tank one hell of a green mess.

I've fed my piranha crawlers quite a bit. One mistake a made though, was feeding them dyed worms. They were dyed green to be more attractive as fish bait but it made my tank one hell of a green mess.


----------

